

Notes on my full-time testing of 7 Dropbox alternatives - cpbotha
http://vxlabs.com/2015/03/29/notes-testing-7-dropbox-alternatives/

======
mgoerz
Does unison still have the problem that it refuses to work unless the exact
same version of the program is installed on every computer? Also, I've found
it extremely hard to install on linux boxes where I do not have root access.

~~~
cpbotha
Yes, unison does require that you have matching versions on both ends of the
synchronisation.

Fortunately, installing unison can be done quite easily without root access.
On my synology, I simply downloaded the arch linux arm packages and extracted
the 2.48.3 binaries from there. Because the packages in Ubuntu 14.04 are
outdated, I extracted the binaries from the arm linux x86_64 packages for my
laptops. For MacOS, there are downloadable 2.48 binaries that also work out of
the box.

~~~
mgoerz
That's good to know. Still, I think it would be much saner if Unison was self-
compatible at least within the same major-version. It's an excellent program,
beyond the tricky details of setting it up on all your systems.

------
b1twise
I've been using cyphertite after giving up on SpiderOak. It's been nice so
far.

~~~
cpbotha
cyphertite looks more like a backup solution than a syncing solution. Does it
also do syncing?

